# Australia Post must DIE



## Rocky (May 21, 2012)

I'm fed up. The post office in Orange nsw is killing me. I've just moved here, when applying for houses we had an inspection. At the inspection was the local postie, we got the house instead of him. Since then i've had nothing but trouble with the bloody post office here. I had 10 scorpions thrown at my door. (EDIT: the dragons I'm Pretty sure were through a private courier, i was not home at the time) I've had 3 hatchling bearded dragons with 50 ^^ This way up ^^ LIVE ANIMALS DO NOT SHAKE signs all over it handed upside down to my girlfriend, before he flipped it 3 times finding my name on the box. And today we had a "Sorry we missed you" card placed in my letterbox without the postie even knocking on the door to see if we are home, i'm expecting 1000 woodies this week, and for all I know that was them.

I went to the post office, staffed by two people, 47 people were waiting in line. I get to the front after 40 minutes and the stupid .. er can't swear can I.. the Moron behind the counter tells me it's not here yet. I said that's fine, I can wait. She simply said, we we close in 15 minutes, so you will be waiting for 24 hours. I explained that the postie didn't even knock on the door, or enter our driveway. Mid sentence she cuts me off saying "Not my problem - next" I almost jumped across the counter and strangled her. But I will save that for tomorrow.

They are horrible people, I've contacted management several times. Everyone in the line was fed up. I just can't believe the shocking customer service, I have never been treated like that before, and I worked in retail. So that's saying something.

How else can I get goods delivered to my house bypassing this horrifying organization? I will have many live animals and insects delivered in the future, but will not be getting anything until I find a different delivering solution.

I get my gun license in 3 months, if they havent sorted themselves out by then well.. I can't be held accountable for my actions 

I am bubbling with anger right now. I will personally see to it that every employee of "Australia Post Orange" is fired.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (May 21, 2012)

Just rock up at the post office, demand your parcel, and then casually ask if your gun licence has arrived yet. That might smarten them up a bit 

Also write letters to management. Much more effective then phone calls.


----------



## Manda1032 (May 21, 2012)

That's the joys of Aus Post.... It's all contracted out now so NO ONE is held accountable for anything anymore. The store is contracted to one person, the postal routes for surface mail are contracted for each area /route and the parcel delivery is ANOTHER contractor. Some area's have up to 10 contractors working there. The costs are insane and I too have had the problems of items with "do not fold" clearly creased in half. I have magazine subscriptions lost, parcels lost, letters lost with absolutely no reasons as to why. In Townsville I had a $500 parcel which was registered and signature required just left on the veranda in full view of passers by all day. Things that were well wrapped destroyed in the box... oh then there is my fave people of all, CUSTOMS!!!! Who just love to cut open parcels and not re wrap them properly. They opened a shipment of jewellery from india once. Cut open every package in the box. Of the 400 odd bracelets in there (gemstone beads strung together) 100 were destroyed by customs. Try getting them to own up to their damages!
The only way around them is to find a courier... but they don't always do letters oh and regular joes cant get an account with them either. I've tried as a small business! They require a certain amount of items posted per week. 

I vote the gun method.... do you wanna come and fix my problems with your gun too??? Have some bush turkeys and customers you could attend to


----------



## Wrightpython (May 21, 2012)

Simple fix take the bloke a carton of beer introduce yourself have a chat and who knows by next week you could get all your mail on time and have a new bestie. either that or threaten to jump in bed with his missus next time hes out on his run unless you start getting service asap.


----------



## vampstorso (May 21, 2012)

Hahahaha this sucks but how hilariously petty of him! 


Surprising Auspost isn't showing concern to your situation, as normally I find them really good.


----------



## richardsc (May 21, 2012)

i wouldnt mess with australiapost,they are the largest bikie gang in australia,they have clubs aussie wide,lol

the people delivering stuff are often contracted by aussie post,if they cant be stuffed walking to your door they leave those cards,i used to cop it with cricket and roach deliveries,i paid express post , 
first 2 came to door,then 3 or 4 deliveries i got the pick up card,so went down and asked,got some blab that we are outside the zone where they have to bring to the door,next 5 or 6 deliveries came to door again though,then after that it was pick up more often than bring to door

when my daughter was born, i couldnt get down to pick them up,after 2 days of chirping crickets they started ringing me to come pick them up,lol,next few weeks after that they were dropped off at the door again,rofl


----------



## Venomous1111 (May 21, 2012)

richardsc said:


> i wouldnt mess with australiapost,they are the largest bikie gang in australia,they have clubs aussie wide,lol



hahaha no need for a 1200cc to join just a 110cc and strictly no clutch. My local chapter are vicious on the walking paths.


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2012)

oOLaurenOo said:


> Just rock up at the post office, demand your parcel, and then casually ask if your gun licence has arrived yet. That might smarten them up a bit



Love it!



Manda1032 said:


> It's all contracted out now so NO ONE is held accountable for anything anymore. The store is contracted to one person, the postal routes for surface mail are contracted for each area /route and the parcel delivery is ANOTHER contractor. Some area's have up to 10 contractors working there.



Any ideas how I could find out the contact details of these contractors?



Wrightpython said:


> Simple fix take the bloke a carton of beer introduce yourself have a chat and who knows by next week you could get all your mail on time and have a new bestie. either that or threaten to jump in bed with his missus next time hes out on his run unless you start getting service asap.


Hahahahahaha what a great suggestion. I will take this into consideration.



vampstorso said:


> Hahahaha this sucks but how hilariously petty of him!
> 
> 
> Surprising Auspost isn't showing concern to your situation, as normally I find them really good.



I'm also surprised, I've never had troubles with them in the past. I think it's just a lack of education out here.



richardsc said:


> i wouldnt mess with australiapost,they are the largest bikie gang in australia,they have clubs aussie wide,lol



I'm a big bloke, I can handle myself  and hey, by the rate the bikies are going they can't even shoot a bullet straight, so I'm not worried. Haha.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 21, 2012)

3 bearded dragons delivered by Aus Post? :facepalm:


----------



## richardsc (May 21, 2012)

the most serious threats ive ever had are from australia post,when the dogchases them,have to take them serious to,as there club motto is WE DELIVER


mind u,alot of stuff does go missing,weoften get other peoples mail to


----------



## Grogshla (May 21, 2012)

australia post is pathetic


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2012)

I never trust them...all my progress reports that I send to PSYBA I always send as registered post....

Mind you I sent some documents to a solicitor once and I sent them registered post. the post office duely got them signed for. Then when the solictor told me he didnt have them....the post office said...oh yes we got them signed for...but couldnt tell me who it was that picked them up. I said what good is it if you cant tell me who picked them up...what if you gave the item to the wrong person ?????????? As it turned out it was the solicitors fault they did have the documents and couldnt find them...but no thanks to Aussie Post.

I had a situation where I was sure our mail was not being delivered every day. We have a family of four adults here plus I get my Mums mail and we would have at least 1 to 2 days with nothing and then a huge pile of mail........


And the ringing the doorbell and running....I always get that....i sprint to the door and Im still not quick enough.

I cannot stand them

The sooner the govt deregulates the postal service the better...then we can choose who we use and I can tell you now I wont be using Aussie Post.


----------



## Scleropages (May 21, 2012)

I'm sure its legal to shoot people(in the leg) in orange isent it???? sorry if I am wrong.


----------



## JAS101 (May 21, 2012)

is it even legal for auspost to deliver reptiles in the mail?


----------



## Manda1032 (May 21, 2012)

You will never get the individual contractors details. They'd never give them out

Aus post probably got the reptiles off another courier. I know our post office is an agent for TNT, AUs Air express etc. They drive to their door... not yours!

I had to pick fish up at the post office once. That's where AAE left them


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> 3 bearded dragons delivered by Aus Post? :facepalm:



Sorry, I believe they were a private courier, not Aus post.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 21, 2012)

Rocky.

I am a post contractor, 
the easiest thing you can do is get an authority to leave note on the parcel. Contact the sender and advise them you would like the parcel sent either as an ordinary article (can take 7 days postage) or an express (24hrs postage no signature req) or as a signature article but as said have the sender put authority to leave in secure location in the delivery instruction section. This means the parcel contractor can safe drop the parcel at your house and you dont need to sign for it. Another option is you can leave a note on your door saying " I give authority to leave parcel in ......location, sign it and date it aswell.

The problem is Aus post is pushing all senders to use tracking options on their mail, basically so they can make more money. This is making life very hard for the retail staff and the contractors as it is tripling our workloads but aus post still wants it all delivered before 5pm with no extra pay for us........

hope this helps......


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2012)

Thank you Barramundi, very helpful post.


----------



## Jacquie (May 21, 2012)

We live in a small town too and know the postal contractor personally, I even have her as a facebook friend, but that didn't stop her last week walking up to my door with a parcel covered in "fragile" stickers, yelling "parcel" and throwing it at my door step. I was gobsmacked, thankfully the contents survived.


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2012)

It's amazing the considerable disregard some people have for living animals. I'm just glad my girlfriend was home when the Beardies were delivered, and not myself. I would have knocked him out after spinning my box around.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 21, 2012)

I would be making a complaint to Australia Post about how you are being treated. I don't mean complain to management at the Post Office there, I mean complaining to Australia Post's head office. That behaviour from the staff is very unacceptable. Whether the posty is contracted or an Aussie Post employee, they need to be reported.



Rocky said:


> .....
> I get my gun license in 3 months, if they havent sorted themselves out by then well.. I can't be held accountable for my actions
> 
> I am bubbling with anger right now. I will personally see to it that every employee of "Australia Post Orange" is fired.



You should not write stuff like this. It will come back and bite you one day. A believe, a written complain to Aussie Post's head office might be the way to go.


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> hahaha no need for a 1200cc to join just a 110cc and strictly no clutch. My local chapter are vicious on the walking paths.



There called the red hornets


----------



## mysnakesau (May 21, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> 3 bearded dragons delivered by Aus Post? :facepalm:



Yes I thought that was an incredibly brave move. FRAGILE, THIS WAY UP, LIVE ANIMALS, all these type of messages on parcels mean nothing to AP Employees. I have heard them say it themselves.



JAS101 said:


> is it even legal for auspost to deliver reptiles in the mail?



It isn't AP's fault what gets sent. the sender should have thought of that.

I guess now isn't a good time to brag about my new job I started last Friday - postal contractor, hahaha. I tried to be nice to the stuff I handled but I was told I wouldn't be doing that for long if I want to finish work before 5pm.


----------



## Vixen (May 21, 2012)

Well one, people shouldn't be sending live reptiles THROUGH THE POSTAL SYSTEM.

I've never had a problem dealing with AusPost before, guess it's just me. And it's not because I rarely deal with them, i've dealt with them every day for the past year because of my personal hobby/business, constantly receiving supplies and sending off purchases for people.


----------



## Tsubakai (May 21, 2012)

I've had great parcel service from my Auspost parcel contractor. Couldn't be happier.

Mail delivery has been a bit hit and miss though but since its mostly bills anyway so I'm not bothered with this.


----------



## Kam333 (May 22, 2012)

It really does come down to the individual office. Beerwah staff have no idea about their own products or services. . . blank looks all round (please do not use humour here). Indooroopilly was run by the angriest padantic old biddies you could imagine. Oh the power they loved the power. . . they treated there customers like they were stupid with condescending tones and arrogant attitudes.


----------



## starr9 (May 22, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> It really does come down to the individual office. Beerwah staff have no idea about their own products or services. . . blank looks all round (please do not use humour here).
> 
> Hahahahaha!! So so true!!!! some days they are nice and other days not!! But we have been very lucky and not had any issues with damage or anything like that.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2012)

We have two post offices in our town. One is run by AP employees, the other is a privately owned licensed PO. I have not had any dramas with any of them, but the people who run the private one are very friendly. And their prices are cheaper so I will always vote them over the AP office any day.


----------



## FAY (May 22, 2012)

It is no different to any company. Some employees care about their job, others don't.
It is just that Australia Post affects many more people.
Put a complaint into the AP Head Office. Or alternatively, go and say your piece to the Orange PO Manager (politely) and say if this service doesn't get better you WILL be putting in a complaint. I like to warn people first. Bit like chat really


----------



## Ramsayi (May 22, 2012)

How can you lodge an official complaint when the items sent through the post weren't supposed to be sent via Aus post in the first place?


----------



## FAY (May 22, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> How can you lodge an official complaint when the items sent through the post weren't supposed to be sent via Aus post in the first place?


There were a couple of other incidences besides the beardie delivery that has upset him.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 22, 2012)

FAY said:


> There were a couple of other incidences besides the beardie delivery that has upset him.



Yeah but I'm fairly sure that it is not legal to send scorpions through the post as well.


----------



## Dmnted (May 22, 2012)

Live animals are found in the Australia Post “Dangerous & Prohibited Goods & Packaging Post Guide”

D3.5 – Live animals
Australia Post prohibits live animals, except for bees, leeches and silkworms packed and labelled as
prescribed in D10.1.

D10.1.1 – Bees, leeches and silkworms
Australia Post accepts bees, leeches, silkworms, silkworm eggs and (in the Domestic Post only) other
harmless insects only if:
the movement of the creatures is not restricted by any law of the Commonwealth, a State,
Territory or the destination country
the sender has any necessary clearances or certificates of health required by the destination state
or country in the Domestic Post, the article is lodged at an office of Australia Post as an Express Post
Parcel or an Express Post Satchel and additional postage paid for the separate bag service


----------



## Rocky (May 22, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> How can you lodge an official complaint when the items sent through the post weren't supposed to be sent via Aus post in the first place?



My complaint was not about the packages in question, as I was not 100% sure on who delivered what. The complaint i lodged was about the horrible customer service.


----------



## bk201 (May 22, 2012)

Had some scorpions turn up at my door last year at 7pm after the courier for aus post found it under his seat on the way home, where i work the aus post van dump's peoples mail in our bins while he vacummes his van.


----------



## pythrulz (May 22, 2012)

post office revenge post offices are slowly dying off a lot of them have ckosed.Its not like the old days most mail 
Is sent electronicly onlline now


----------



## Jungletrans (May 22, 2012)

We [ the Australian people ] used to own Aust post . Then they bought the company of us using the profits made while we owned it . ;[ I wonder if my boss would fall for that ? As for the contractors , The Indian that does my area stops outside , runs to put the notice in the letterbox , then drives off . ????


----------



## daz26 (May 22, 2012)

if they see this post you will not be getting a gun license so stop and think about what you post


----------



## Rocky (May 22, 2012)

I did stop and think about what I posted. And sincerely could not care less, but thank you for your concern Daz.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 31, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> We [ the Australian people ] used to own Aust post . Then they bought the company of us using the profits made while we owned it . ;[ I wonder if my boss would fall for that ? As for the contractors , The Indian that does my area stops outside , runs to put the notice in the letterbox , then drives off . ????



Does he get out of his car? No wonder he runs, he has to have his mail run all complete by 5pm. It would take him all day to get his work done, running. I drive my little suzuki Jimmy right up to the letterboxes.


----------



## thomasssss (May 31, 2012)

daz26 said:


> if they see this post you will not be getting a gun license so stop and think about what you post


rocky he has a very good point , i was going to say something about this a few weeks ago when i first seen it but i left it be as i couldn't be bothered but what you said about your guns and such in the first post was incredibly stupid its stuff like that that makes the government crack down on everyone, i am a licensed gun owner and i think you should really get a different attitude towards guns before you become licensed and own one , saying that you did stop and think about it , now i really don't think you should own one if you think its ok to say things like that , one day you will say it to the wrong person and your whole world will be flipped guns are not a toy and there should be further screening to stop idiots from owning them


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2012)

As previously stated I do not care whether I get a gun license or not. It is not a priority for me. I applied for one to see if the application process was easy or difficult. I do not care about your opinion in any way.


----------



## thomasssss (May 31, 2012)

hmmm i see you don't care , thats ok it just verifies my opinion of you and that you should never own a gun whilst you have that attitude towards them if you only applied to see what the process was like may i ask why? why spend all that money and time doing safe handling courses and all the paperwork and stuff involved if you don't care about it 

im starting to think that you haven't even applied for a gun licence and you where just trying to big note yourself which is just silly


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2012)

I haven't even gotten to the handling courses yet. I applied because in a few years time I plan on owning a farm with various animals and wanted to have this out of the way to hunt predators threatening my animals. Years away. I much prefer using a compound bow anyhow. All I've done is send an application off. This is none of your business in any way. Stay on topic of the thread or don't comment.


----------



## thomasssss (May 31, 2012)

or you mean got the applications sent to you you get them sent out to you do a safe handling course and then send them back , like i said i think you where just big noting your self its ok


----------



## xJACKx (May 31, 2012)

This makes me extremely angry. useless people on this earth like that have made me lose all hope in humanity.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 31, 2012)

xJACKx said:


> This makes me extremely angry. useless people on this earth like that have made me lose all hope in humanity.



Makes you angry? You need to get over it. Why does it matter what other people can or can't do? If it doesn't concern you or harm you, mentally or physically, then keep your nose in your own buisness. This takes lots of practice, but when this new habit starts to become second nature, you will find you have more time to smile and enjoy your life.


----------



## xJACKx (May 31, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> Makes you angry? You need to get over it. Why does it matter what other people can or can't do? If it doesn't concern you or harm you, mentally or physically, then keep your nose in your own buisness. This takes lots of practice, but when this new habit starts to become second nature, you will find you have more time to smile and enjoy your life.



whats your problem? if it has nothing to do with me and i actually talk to rocky how does it have anything to do with you?


----------



## mysnakesau (May 31, 2012)

Haha! I don't have a problem. I am not the one who is extremely angry about what someone else has done to someone else. You have no quotes so who knows who you were talking to, and on an open forum your comment could be referring to anybody. Chill out brother.


----------



## xJACKx (May 31, 2012)

i am talking about the main subject of the forum, the lack of respect and the disregard for rocky and his property/live animals.


----------



## thomasssss (May 31, 2012)

really jack , the main subject of this forum is about rocky and respecting him and his animals ? i think you mean this thread i didn't sign up to a forum dedicated to rocky i signed up to a reptile forum


----------



## dangles (May 31, 2012)

131318 is the number to bitch about auspost. Most posties do the right thing. Others it's routine they go about everyday on autopilot. Maybe stick ya hand up and take over the contracted run to improve the service in the area, or would that be too hard


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2012)

/thread.


----------



## xJACKx (May 31, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> really jack , the main subject of this forum is about rocky and respecting him and his animals ? i think you mean this thread i didn't sign up to a forum dedicated to rocky i signed up to a reptile forum



my bad i meant thread...


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, we had a package of "hatching eggs" arrive at our Post Office yesterday morning. Luckily it was a parcel of my area so I made damn sure those little beings were handled with utmost care. I couldn't decide whether to take them with me and personally deliver them (which we aren't meant to do if the packages don't fit in letter boxes) or to write a card for the person to collect from the Post Office. Considering the rough roads I had to travel before getting to their destination, I decided to leave them at the post office and dropped a parcel collection card in the addressee's letterbox. the package was well labelled so I hope it was handled with respect, prior to getting to me.


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 4, 2012)

I know when I worked for an ISP and sending modems out customers would complain they were at home but contractor was to lazy to knock and just left calling card in letterbox 
another thing is a few years a go mr sister lived in Dubbo and had big troubles sending and receiving mail to this day I still haven't got her birthday card she sent a few years ago

More recently I sold an item on eBay and had it return to sender saying they didn't know the address it was a melbourne city address how dumb can they be I was running the risk of getting bad feed back from buyer and got another address to send to instead and just put a label over old address as postage was expensive and issue resolved Aust post corporate or franchised stores and the business as a whole are just plain hopeless and register post is a revenue raiser just to make sure an item will arrive at its destination on time or at all


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 4, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> The Indian that does my area stops outside , runs to put the notice in the letterbox , then drives off . ????



Why does it matter what race he is?


----------



## Kc_read (Jul 4, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> Why does it matter what race he is?



Because in australia we are dumb, drunk and racist


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 4, 2012)

I had heaps of problems with postie not delivering mail or else giving me other peoples mail,same street number but wrong street or wrong suburb so I got a PO box,costs me $150 per year but I get all my **** now


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 5, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> I had heaps of problems with postie not delivering mail or else giving me other peoples mail,same street number but wrong street or wrong suburb so I got a PO box,costs me $150 per year but I get all my **** now



Right number, wrong street? That's not hard to do. Yes its annoying for you, but ppl do make genuine mistakes. I was thankful of finding my daughter's birthday card last week after my father addressed it wrong. He put $50 in the card for her, so we were lucky that the ppl it was delivered to, didn't open it, and that it eventually found us.


----------

